# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Sector Público y Privado  Transporte industrial: Tipos para tu empresa

## Dinasti2

Hola les contare de un problema que tuve con mi empresa ya que no sabia que tipo de transporte usar para mis productos industriales por eso, busque en muchas páginas de internet y pedí recomendaciones de varios amigos, pero no me ayudaban las soluciones para poder resolver el problema. Hasta que entre a una página en donde me platicaron de los diferentes transportes que se pueden utilizar en la industria además de sus ventajas y desventajas, vean la siguiente página, les ayudara mucho si tienen duda de que tipo de transporte usar si su empresa es del sector industrial:http://francor.com.mx/transporte-industrial-tipos/Temas similares: JABAS PARA TRANSPORTE DE PESCADO FRESCO Artículo: Minag inicia proceso para definir zonas de cultivo de determinados tipos de cacao Artículo: INIA: 39 tipos de ajíes nativos tienen potencial para el procesamiento industrial CALIBRADORES ELECTRÓNICOS PARA DIFERENTES TIPOS DE FRUTAS Y HORTALIZAS 2012: Año de lluvias. Bueno para arroz y alerta para la papa y el transporte

----------

